# Yamaha YS240tb "Ricky" Service Manual Needed



## YSHSfan

Hello members, I have 2 "Ricky" YS240 tb snowblowers that need repairs and maintenance, wich I am planning on doing during summer/fall, but I woul like to find a Service Manual for them. Any ifo about it?. Thanks.


----------



## db9938

You are not the only one. This seems to be the unicorn in the community.


----------



## YSHSfan

I'll continue to look for one until I find a Service Manual, a scan of the book or a copy of it. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## db9938

I am doing the same. If I run across anything, i'll be sure to PM you.


----------



## YSHSfan

db9938 said:


> I am doing the same. If I run across anything, i'll be sure to PM you.


Thank you _*db.
*_I'll sure do the same._* 
*_


----------



## db9938

Hey, i'll just throw it out there. I will be willing to do so, if either situation presents itself.


----------



## YSHSfan

db9938 said:


> Hey, i'll just throw it out there. I will be willing to do so, if either situation presents itself.


At the Yamaha forum a member stated that he was working a copy of the book. I am very hopeful that it will be an upload like what they did with the 624 and 828 Service Manual. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## db9938

That would great news. I'm a member over there too, but it doesn't seem to get as much traffic as this place. When I get I mower deck wrapped up, I might take another look into the inner workings of this thing. I have a feeling that I have put something in incorrectly. I just hope, that I have done nothing that has created another problem.


----------



## YSHSfan

db9938 said:


> That would great news. I'm a member over there too, but it doesn't seem to get as much traffic as this place. When I get I mower deck wrapped up, I might take another look into the inner workings of this thing. I have a feeling that I have put something in incorrectly. I just hope, that I have done nothing that has created another problem.


I agree, the Yamaha place has a very low traffic I'd say.
You may be able to look at the schematics of this place and look under transmissions 1 and 2. (you can zoom the schematics)
 Yamaha YS240 parts .
With all the other projects I have realistically I don't think I'll be able to get to my Rickys this year except to make them somewhat usable (although one of them really is except for the clutch cable that is too tight).


----------



## db9938

I know the feeling. And yes I have blown up those diagrams and printed them out, but it does not show all the shims that I had. In part, the image of that assembly manual that I believe that you posted, that sold on eBay, would be a gold mine to me. And as the saying goes, a day late and......


----------



## YSHSfan

_*db*_,
What was wrong with your Ricky?
The firstone that I bought run but had no power under load. I cleaned the carb, changed the on board battery and it started and runed decently, I used it for a storm and it quit in the middle of the second storm. It would restart run for a short time and died after a couple of minutes of run time or faster under load.
Something else I noticed was that If it hit an obstacle in the way the transmission would stop, like going into neutral instantly, most of the time if you release the clutch handle and press it again it would drive again, some times it took a couple of attepmts until the transmission would engage again (the funny part is that my other Ricky sort of does the same).
Now I question myself if both have a problem, or if it is some kind of safety feature ??? :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:
If it comes down that you need another transmission to disassemble and check the assembly sequence, I may be able to remove the one from one of my Rickys for and maybe ship it to you for that purpose.


----------



## db9938

I certainly appreciate the offer, but I am thinking that these transmissions are precision pieces that have exceptionally tight tolerances. I really think that I am going to have to just re-tackle this puzzle, differently than before. 

The symptom that I encountered, was that machine would not move. The engine starts and stops, idles like it should. The auger engages, and the chute rotates. 

I found, upon disassembly, that bolt #3 in transmission diagram 3, was broken. 

Where I think I have made an error, was in the shims of the gears #9 & #43, in transmission diagram #1.


----------



## YSHSfan

Lets hope that those Service and Assembly Manuals show up or get uploaded soon...... :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

Keep me posted when you get back to it.


----------



## db9938

I will, and I will post pics.


----------



## McGreggor

Hi
I just bought my Ricky (Here in Sweden the handle sticker says YS-NX and the serial sticker says YS524TE) unfortunatly I recieved a manual that seems to be written for the YS624 model ;(.

I only tried it once for snowremoval so far, but I seem to have kind of the same problem as hsblowerfan describes above. When driving forward it stops going forward quite often. If I reclutch it moves again and if I lift the tracktion it works fine. I think this occurs more often the higher the speed setting I use. 
I also wondered if this is a safety setting? I might have the clearance of the snowblower set wrong since I haven´t changed this yet. Though it seems to be too small of a resistance when stopping to be a safety setting!?
So I´m a bit afraid that it might be some issues with the transmission?

It feels and sounds a bit like a metallick "clicking" when it stops going forward
Do any of you recognize this issue and were any of you able to fix it? 
Hope you can understand my English

BR
McGreggor


----------



## YSHSfan

McGreggor said:


> I only tried it once for snowremoval so far, but I seem to have kind of the same problem as hsblowerfan describes above. When driving forward it stops going forward quite often. If I reclutch it moves again and if I lift the tracktion it works fine. I think this occurs more often the higher the speed setting I use. I also wondered if this is a safety setting? I might have the clearance of the snowblower set wrong since I haven´t changed this yet. Though it seems to be too small of a resistance when stopping to be a safety setting!?
> So I´m a bit afraid that it might be some issues with the transmission?
> 
> It feels and sounds a bit like a metallick "clicking" when it stops going forward
> Do any of you recognize this issue and were any of you able to fix it?
> Hope you can understand my English
> 
> BR
> McGreggor


 I have not gotten around dealing with the issue on my Rickys, I am still hoping to find a Service Manual for them, so that I can go thru them. I do not recall my blowers making a clicking noise though (I may have forgoten). I will have to pay attention to that when I use them this winter.
If I get to deal with the issue and I encuonter the problem I will post the information and the fix if I am able to repair it.
In the mean time I'm waiting to find a Service Manual, a PDF file or any form of reproduction of the manual.


----------



## CcsCloset

Weight &height of YAMAHA RICKY ❄❄❄❄ NEEDING TO SHIP FROM MPLS TO NEW YORK, trying to determine Shipping 😜


----------



## orangputeh

CcsCloset said:


> Weight &height of YAMAHA RICKY ❄❄❄❄ NEEDING TO SHIP FROM MPLS TO NEW YORK, trying to determine Shipping 😜


the ebay auction said shipping was $4.45

or is shipping included?


----------

